# check engine light codes question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My CES came on, hooked the Diablosport Predator up to it to read the engine codes. It said P0156 = 02 circuit (bank 2, sensor 2) see P2272, P2273. The other one was P0496 = Evaporative Emission System High Purge Flow. I think I've had the latter one before, something about a loose gas cap? 

I tightened the hell out of the gas cap, unhooked the battery, hooked the battery back up, turned the car back on, and the CES light is back off. I recently put a Borla cat-back exhaust system on my car. Any chances this is the cause of one or both of these CES codes? 
Thanks in advance.
Dusty.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My opinion: The OS2 sensors may be reacting to the Borla.
When I got a check engine light associated with my gas cap, I fidgeted with the cap. It would ratchet down but I could lift it right up. Even when I got it to secure I kept getting the codes. A new cap and the code was reset, the warning light stopped.

Maybe you need to reset the whole thing back with OEM specs?


----------

